# What AR?



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

All-

I know the options and opinions are most likely going to be endless but im looking to purchase an AR. Not looking for something custom that I have to get all of the different components and build , but something I can purchase from the manufacturer and put a nice scope on. Does anyone have any suggestions? Or what to look for when purchasing one. I am a newbie to the world of ARs.


Thanks,
Alex


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

huntmichigan said:


> All-
> 
> I know the options and opinions are most likely going to be endless but im looking to purchase an AR. Not looking for something custom that I have to get all of the different components and build , but something I can purchase from the manufacturer and put a nice scope on. Does anyone have any suggestions? Or what to look for when purchasing one. I am a newbie to the world of ARs.
> 
> ...


DPMS is a good AR maker. I'd get .243 or .308 so you can use it for everything.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Building is so much more fun than buying, and then you get it exactly the way you want it and it's cheaper. But yeah, dpms is a good value.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Stag Arms, Rock River Arms, DPMS, Colt and many more. Look for a rifle with a Wylde chamber, .223/5.56MM. You can always buy additional uppers for other things, like a 300Blackout for deer up north, a .450 for deer in the lower 1/3 etc.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

What are your uses for this AR? It makes a huge difference in what "weight" and barrel length to get. A good bench gun/prairie dog gun will not have the same "attributes" as say a walking varminter or predator calling gun. I built my first AR waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too heavy, good thing the barrels change out almost as easy as a Lego kit. :lol:


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Well we're on the subject of building an AR..
What's a good supplier to purchase from?
I'd like to build my own for general plinking and coyote hunting .
So far I've narrowed it to a flat top and 18" barrel


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

I get 95% of my AR parts from MidwayUSA.com except the lower receivers


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

I really like my Remington R-15 in .223


----------



## setterman (Jan 16, 2011)

LaRue Tactical.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

huntmichigan said:


> All-
> 
> I know the options and opinions are most likely going to be endless but im looking to purchase an AR. Not looking for something custom that I have to get all of the different components and build , but something I can purchase from the manufacturer and put a nice scope on. Does anyone have any suggestions? Or what to look for when purchasing one. I am a newbie to the world of ARs.
> 
> ...


I like my smith and Wesson mp15 optics ready in .223. It does the job!


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

357Maximum said:


> What are your uses for this AR? It makes a huge difference in what "weight" and barrel length to get. A good bench gun/prairie dog gun will not have the same "attributes" as say a walking varminter or predator calling gun. I built my first AR waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too heavy, good thing the barrels change out almost as easy as a Lego kit. :lol:


I would say mostly yotes/ varmits and the occasional deer if i can get a caliber that can do both. Im not to familar with rifle calibers


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

huntmichigan said:


> I would say mostly yotes/ varmits and the occasional deer if i can get a caliber that can do both. Im not to familar with rifle calibers


A .223/5.56 can and will kill deer with the proper Bullet and shot placement.
My personal goal is to build a standard AR in .223/5.56 use it for varmints, predators and plinking. Via cheap bulk ammo.
I then plan to purchase a .450 bushmaster upper for deer hunting. A potent but legal round in the shotgun zone


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

huntmichigan said:


> I would say mostly yotes/ varmits and the occasional deer if i can get a caliber that can do both. Im not to familar with rifle calibers


6.8 scp is a good ar15 round for both if you live above the shotgun line, or you could get a .243 or .260 Remington if you're willing to get an AR10. Getting a .223 AR for coyotes and a .450 bushmaster upper for the gun is the way to go in the shotgun zone.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

huntmichigan said:


> I would say mostly yotes/ varmits and the occasional deer if i can get a caliber that can do both. Im not to familar with rifle calibers


Posts 12 and 13 pretty much have it covered. I was talking more physical weight for 223/5.56, in that case physical weight makes all the difference. I went 24 inch varmint bull my first go round. I would never do that again for a coyote/deer rifle. An 18-20 inch standard weight barrel is a bunch more friendly to carry around. I do not like the ultralight 16 inch barrels because of the extra noise/concussion factor and the ultra heavy "varmint" barrels are directly opposite that, but they are heavy/ungainly for a Michigan walking around gun. Somewhere in the middle and a 223Wylde chamber pretty much will cover everything if a 223 is a legal deer choice where you hunt (use premium bullets for deer please, varmint bullets need not apply for DEER). If a 223/5.56 is not legal for deer where you hunt, then the 450Bushmaster is something you might want to look into for deer. You can have one lower and two uppers also. That is the neat thing about an AR, they are very versatile. You have some researching to do as well as handling some different guns at a good gunshop to find out which is right for YOU and your needs.


----------



## Walleye Coyote (Apr 23, 2008)

A .243 or a 6.5 creedmoor upper would be legal for Deer, Coyotes and now that the law passed for night time hunting with a centerfire, those calibers are legal after dark...within the lines.


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Walleye Coyote said:


> A .243 or a 6.5 creedmoor upper would be legal for Deer, Coyotes and now that the law passed for night time hunting with a centerfire, those calibers are legal after dark...within the lines.



I thought only .22 and smaller was allowed for night hunting. Which makes the .17 hmr attractive.


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Titan34 said:


> I thought only .22 and smaller was allowed for night hunting. Which makes the .17 hmr attractive.


Nevermind just read the update on the new legal caliber sizes. .269 and smaller now legal.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Titan34 said:


> Nevermind just read the update on the new legal caliber sizes. .269 and smaller now legal.


.17 is on the small side for song dogs


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

fowlpursuit said:


> .17 is on the small side for song dogs


It was the best option before yesterday with the .17wsm lol


----------

